

British Psychological Society calls for "paradigm shift" in psychiatry - callum85
http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2013/may/12/psychiatrists-under-fire-mental-health

======
logjam
The "British Psychological Society" needs to review their undergraduate
coursework on the concept of "projection".

